# Lounge > Sports >  >  The Great Divide Bike Race

## Matty

I am seriously considering entering the Great Divide bike race next year. 2700 miles from Banff to New Mexico / Mexican border. 

Anyone else a long distance cyclist. 

Something about getting away from the world really gets me. Being in the middle of no where for a few weeks sounds amazing. 

But I am a little worried for bears.

----------


## Ironman

You are going to fly up here for it......are you trying to escape your Fall season?  It's our turn to warm up, mate!

....actually.  Sunday is the fourth day of Spring and I have a Winter Storm Warning for 4 to 6 inches of snow by Monday.....That's 102mm to 153mm for the metrically inclined (I keep using mah brainz tuh kalkyoolate)  :Rofl: .

----------


## Chantellabella

I used to be a long distance biker. I road my bike 25 miles a day for about 10 years. And yep, going on long trips was amazing. Just me and the open road. I would crank up my songs and just think think think. Sometimes though I wouldn't watch where I was going and hit a parked car going about 27 mph. That hurt. At least it wasn't moving.

----------

